# porting over sense



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

If anyones interested I found a guide on it and I wanna try it out... but only if people want it. Also for the love of god someone please get me a new mobo for my thinkpad t60p that broke=( developing on a pentium 2 through vnc on my phone sucks


----------



## swirly (Jun 21, 2011)

HAHA, sorry for ya struggle yo... but i dig sense, im down!


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

wish i could help you dude... but yeah sense would be pretty cool


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd personally rather see the new blur from the milestone first...


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Well it is going to be done, but I was contemplating adding this to my list. I will be resuming full rom work tomorrow and expect an updated MIUI and possibly MS2 rom Friday. I haven't spent this past week doing nothing. I was thinking about what could be wrong and how to fix it.


----------

